# Tempus Capital



## calaz9 (May 18, 2014)

Hi,

I know I have posted this in the Malaysia board too however the companies main HQ is in Hong Kong so someone may have heard of them from Hong Kong.



> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have receieved a job offer from Tempus Capital through the recruitment company Apex 1 Recruitment.
> 
> ...


----------

